
How Putin Controls the Internet and Popular Opinion in Russia - cryoshon
https://theintercept.com/2015/09/08/how-putin-controls-the-russian-internet/
======
cryoshon
This is the excerpt that is exceptionally relevant to the crowd here at HN:

"These “specialists” didn’t just understand the technology — they were willing
to use their knowledge to serve the state’s repressive machine. Borogan and
Soldatov show precisely how those who enable censorship and surveillance
justify their participation. Among the many people interviewed for the book is
a Russian engineer who developed speech-recognition technology used by a
number of repressive regimes. “If governments listen in on people’s
conversations, it’s not the microphone’s fault!” he says."

Don't play dumb about the end-result of your engineering. Don't participate in
compartmentalized projects, as they are designed to ensure you are blind to
what you are really doing. Don't hide under the "just doing my job" fallacy.

------
gay_genocide
Geeks are secretly wishing this is possible. A medium scale singularity, if
you will. BTW have you ever listened to Pussy Riot? and how much they suck?

